# Can't find set of cylinder head bolts for '04 LS1 GTO



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

help my brothers........... 

to make a long story short. I'm having to rebuild my engine due to a little too much spring pressure. that ate the cam and lifters and every exhaust valve seal spring. they ended up in the oil pick up screen.

coming back with all Comp Cam components, (same custom grind cam i had), lifters, springs, retainers, pushrods, roller rockers (1:75  )

anyway GM doesn't have P/N for cylinder head bolts, Federal Mogul (Felpro) doesn't make a set, ARP doesn't make a set

Anyone have similar problem ? Solution ?

Thanks:cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Count SLP out, too:willy: 

Well, I got my 3000 page Service Manual for the car, so I guess I have bolt specs. and MIGHT be able to get them from some fastener company or cross over to Felpro, but it sure is a PITA. 

I mean, if the dealer has to R/R heads for some reason, WTF:confused 

One of the guys in our Houston Goat Herd is parts manager at Pontiac dealer and HE can't help, so far:confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are the GM part numbers and quantities.....

12558840-10 $0.86 ea.
12560745-4 $0.86 ea.
11588291-16 $4.29 ea.

..... they are very available through GM, let me know if you need any help!!:cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks DEALER:cheers 

I didn't understand what HRJ was writing me about that the number didn't exist:willy: 

He's getting some other small parts together, if he can't get the head bolts, I'll come to you for all the stuff


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> Thanks DEALER:cheers
> 
> I didn't understand what HRJ was writing me about that the number didn't exist:willy:
> 
> He's getting some other small parts together, if he can't get the head bolts, I'll come to you for all the stuff


No problem, I hate the way that GM lists everything seperate, they are confusing as hell to look up. Give him those numbers and tell him to order them from warehouse 41, he should get them pretty quick! I don't mind helping out other GTO owners/dealers, whatever gets you taken care of is what matters to me!:cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

HRJ writes the 11588291-16 on super galactic backorder. none landed.

I wrote him about whse 41.

Is that like Area 51 ? new meaning to foreign parts, great. they ought to be here in about .25 light years:willy: 

i got the spec M11x2.0x155, so i guess i can have some made:cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> HRJ writes the 11588291-16 on super galactic backorder. none landed.
> 
> I wrote him about whse 41.
> 
> ...


I'll drive down there and kick you in the leg if you have those made! I'll get you a set if you want, warehouse 41 is in Roanoke, TX, about 7 miles from my house and 30 miles from my dealership. If I order them tonight they'll be here Thursday! Let me know.....
WRP said that his springs shipped today.... so maybe yours are right behind them.:cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

HRJ wrote that "supplier has landed" their shipment, so I should be seeing them in a day or so, thank God. 

As far as springs go, I went with complete CompCam prescription of lifters,pusrods,cam,rockers,springs,retainers because i found out the hard way that they won't warranty their cams if you don't run their lifters that's printed right on their cam cards. 

Thanks for replies:cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Glad to hear Westell! Keep us posted man!:cheers


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

I just found this thread on that other site. Looks like it was more than a backorder issue.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76749


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Mac said:


> I just found this thread on that other site. Looks like it was more than a backorder issue.
> 
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76749


Yeah, that was me HRJ was writing about "westell" on both forums, is me.

HRJ is a mod there, but also parts manager of a local Pontiac/GMC dealer, and we did a lot of research to get this done. Even my GTO service manual shows early 04' head bolts, shorts, mediums, longs, when we have same as 04 corvette, head with only shorts and all mediums. 

HRJ has reported to GM through their channels so service bulletins and manuals can be updated. GM history making


----------

